# Trouble Shooting Pioneer DVD deck AVH-P5700DVD... anyone...



## BoraPolska (Nov 18, 2006)

Not sure where to post this post, does anyone have this dvd deck. i had it in my car for a few months and it stoped working for some reason. Anyone have the diagrams for connecting it the right way, or any tips on what i could do. Im out of luck since i bought this from someone. Theres a link to the actaul product below.
Thanks 

http://www.pioneer.co.uk/uk/pr....html

















































































_Modified by BoraPolska at 5:06 PM 9-14-2009_

_Modified by BoraPolska at 10:53 AM 9-17-2009_

_Modified by BoraPolska at 10:56 AM 9-17-2009_


_Modified by BoraPolska at 1:30 PM 9-17-2009_


----------



## MbR24 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Trouble Shooting Pioneer DVD deck AVH-P5700DVD... anyone... (BoraPolska)*

what exactly are you looking to do when you ask for the diagrams? what is the problem you are having?


----------



## BoraPolska (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: Trouble Shooting Pioneer DVD deck AVH-P5700DVD... anyone... (MbR24)*

What extactly happend to the dvd is that it stopped working and if i hook it up it wont do nothing at all, no power nothing, any idea? Or a diagram at the back of the dvd if i have all the wiring in the right way and setup of it...? Thanks


----------



## MbR24 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Trouble Shooting Pioneer DVD deck AVH-P5700DVD... anyone... (BoraPolska)*

this is off the top of my head, so if you notice any other colors on the RADIO harness let me know.
Black - Ground
Red - Switched (ignition) 12v
Yellow - Constant 12v
Blue w/ White - Power Antenna
Blue - Amp Turn on
Light Green - Parking Break wire
Purple w/ White - Rear Camera
Yellow w/ Brown - Mute
Orange/Orange w/ Black/Orange w/ White - Dimmer/Dash Lights 
I normally don't hook up dimmer since it usually just causes problems and isn't really needed. the mute wire isn't needed either. and the rear cam is only needed clearly if you have a rear camera.
as for the parking break, I don't remember exactly with this screen but I believe this model you should be able to just ground that out. so either run it to the parking break to hook it up properly and watch the screen only when the E-Break is engaged OR hook the light green e-break wire to the black ground wire. thus allowing you to use the screen whenever.
the following are speakers. way to remember this; "the white guy drives, and the money sits behind him"
White - Driver Front Pos
White w/ Black - Driver Front Neg
Gray - Pass Front Pos
Gray w/ Black - Pass Front Neg
Green - Driver Rear Pos
Green w/ Black - Driver Rear Neg
Purple - Pass Rear Pos
Purple w/ Black - Pass Rear Neg


----------



## BoraPolska (Nov 18, 2006)

pics are up!


----------



## MbR24 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (BoraPolska)*

you have reply.
for starters, finish connecting the harness, none of your power leads or ground are hooked up.
that black box on the yellow and black wires is the fuse block for the unit, open that up and check the fuse.
and again... check to make sure your car is giving you both switched and constant 12v by checking with a multimeter. also check your car for blown fuses.
once you've done that, let me know where you stand.


----------



## BoraPolska (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: (MbR24)*

Ok
so which setup should i stay with, the one with the box and or with out?


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

That box is a fuse and a filter. Keep it. Leave no bare wires at all under any circumstances. If it is not a direct color for color connection to the other harness, cap it off.


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

Honestly, I'd contact Pioneer and buy a new harness, same with your VW harness. The wires look like they've been used many times over, and you'd have a cleaner install, and most of the times problems are lead directly by the quality of the install


----------



## BoraPolska (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: (ShaggysGTI)*

i had the dvd sent to a shop, he fixed it. just got a call from him and he said everything is working fine but there is no picture(video), any ideas...dont want to spend so much on labour, all ready have to pay as it sits...???


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

Head on over to AVIC411.com. The no picture is usually because of a faulty ribbon cable. Common, actually. I have the N1.


----------



## BoraPolska (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: (ShaggysGTI)*

so what need to be done?


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

You need to disassemble the entire unit, and replace the bad ribbon cable. While you're at it, you should disable the e-brake function. These are very difficult things to do and I wouldn't suggest them to anyone that isn't handy with micro-electronics.


----------



## BoraPolska (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: (BoraPolska)*

FIXED and running


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

Was it the ribbon cable?


----------

